# WS2008 - Email Server & DNS Issues



## lewisstevens1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello we are having issues with setting up a mailserver, it works perfectly fine as webserver works with PHP etc. although we seem to have issues sending out mail.

In the current state we can use SMTP and mail() function for emailing gmail or hotmail accounts etc, although private accounts such as [email protected] will not. I even tried setting it up like: http://www.vsysad.com/2012/04/setup-and-configure-smtp-server-on-windows-server-2008-r2/

Although that still does not work, i copy it into the mail "Pickup" queue and it goes (to be processed) then nothing..

I am not using Active Directory, tried that although still no luck.

Please can anyone help?

Thanks
Lewis


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The SMTP function described is purely to send mail. It creates an SMTP server to deliver mail, that's it. If you want to receive mail (like on [email protected]) then you need Microsoft Exchange.


----------

